# Temple Brewing To Get A Brewry In Brunswick East



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

From Today's Epicure - linky

Article dsisucsses Temple's new Soba (buckwheat) beer and mentions that they have secured premises in east brunswick (melb) for a brewery, bar, eatery etc.


----------



## Snowdog (16/3/10)

Cool! I had a few Temple Pale's a year or so back when my lovely wife brought some home with her after a business trip to Melbourne, & I quite liked them! I do want to go to Melbourne again...


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> From Today's Epicure - linky
> 
> Article dsisucsses Temple's new Soba (buckwheat) beer and mentions that they have secured premises in east brunswick (melb) for a brewery, bar, eatery etc.




Hmm, i wonder where in east brunswick. Dodgy end of lygon st?


----------



## apd (16/3/10)

Isn't the dodgy end in Carlton?


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

apd said:


> Isn't the dodgy end in Carlton?



Ok, the scrappy looking end of Lygon st. The other side of brunswick road.


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

they coudl be going head to head with the little creatures bar


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> they coudl be going head to head with the little creatures bar




thats on brunswick st, fitzfoy. Not lygon/east brunswick


----------



## Count Vorlauf (16/3/10)

I like that the writer took to time to point this out - 

" unlike contract brewers who devise a brand and recipes then entrust the making of the beer to someone else, Ron has travelled around Victoria with his equipment and ingredients and the meticulous attention to detail that made him one of Australia's most decorated home brewers and brewed in person at other micro-breweries"


----------



## BrenosBrews (16/3/10)

Good to hear! I had the Soba on tap at Beer Deluxe with some Karaage and it was pretty good. Can't wait for the Saison De Miel!


----------



## BrenosBrews (16/3/10)

Count Vorlauf said:


> I like that the writer took to time to point this out -
> 
> " unlike contract brewers who devise a brand and recipes then entrust the making of the beer to someone else, Ron has travelled around Victoria with his equipment and ingredients and the meticulous attention to detail that made him one of Australia's most decorated home brewers and brewed in person at other micro-breweries"



Yeah, James Smith's epicure articles have been pretty good. Much more interesting to read about this than Cascades First Harvest...


----------



## pomsaleius (4/4/10)

Confirmed by Ron Feruglio to me in person at the Victoria Microbrewery Showcase, and by Marcus Cox when I've spoken to him at the new Thunder Road brewery on my street. The new Temple premises will be on Weston Street, just off Lygon Street on the Eastern side. Thus becoming the second brewery to open up within 5 minutes walk of my house! Woohooo!!


----------



## HoppingMad (14/4/10)

Count Vorlauf said:


> I like that the writer took to time to point this out -
> 
> " unlike contract brewers who devise a brand and recipes then entrust the making of the beer to someone else, Ron has travelled around Victoria with his equipment and ingredients and the meticulous attention to detail that made him one of Australia's most decorated home brewers and brewed in person at other micro-breweries"



Yep. I can confirm this is true (a journo who did his research - who would have thought?  ). We spoke to the Jamieson Head Brewer last year about Temple. They had two beers fermenting on premise at the time that were Temple Beers. He said that Ron was there when the brews were mashed, but Jamieson controlled the ferment as it was too hard for Ron to be there for the duration of that. With Jamieson's Brewery being so far out and the Temple business being Melbourne based. Beats slapping a label on someone else's hard work like some people do.

Hopper.


----------



## Snowdog (21/1/12)

Sounds like the the New Temple is up & running! Liked their Pale & ESB ... will be interested in trying it again!


----------



## manticle (25/2/12)

I visited Temple the other night as Melbourne Brewers will be holding their BJCP course there.

I live nearby but haven't checked it out previously, although I have tried a couple of beers at Fed Sq showcases.

If you live inner city areas or have the means to get yourself there (closed Mon/Tue) then do yourself a favour.

I tried 3 different beers (they have 5 or 6 of their own from memory) - pale ale, saison and soba ale (made with buckwheat - not sure of the percentage).

Pale was nice enough, saison and soba were outstanding. They have a small bar menu with snack type food, asian influenced bar type food and fuller, main meals. We were given some fried potatoes to try (delicious) and all 3 of us orded a pulled pork 'sop' - essentially pork meat served on ciabatta with a sweet sauce and coriander. Absolutely delicious, $17.

It's in a slightly odd place (most of the other businesses are warehouses so it's easy enough to mistake this for one too) and I reckon they need a big sign out on the street that points to "Beer and food this way" but make the efoort and check it out.

Friendly owners and a view of a beautiful, big brewery directly from the bar.


----------

